# All the member from texas



## Mrs. PBJ (Feb 10, 2009)

I am looking for a new vet for storm dont get me wrong the one I have now is rabbit savy but not enough for me he is only exotic but I want to way my options.


----------



## momof2buns (Mar 15, 2009)

I live in the upper northeast Texas area-near Texarkana. Anyone near me??


----------



## Flick (Mar 24, 2009)

Northwest Houston, here. 

Mrs. PBJ, I don't know how far you can travel for a vet visit, but

Dr. May in Pearland sees alot of Bunny Bunnies' rabbits. 
Drs. Chen and Antinoff at Gulf Coast Vet Hospital in the Galleria area. 
Dr. Mark Moore has 2 offices. One in the Aldine area and one in the Woodlands. 
Dr. Dan Jordan, sorta around Rice Village. 
Dr. Roy Cruzen is currently near Jones Rd and SH 290

I've met all of the above vets except Dr. May, and I would be fine taking my rabbit to any of them. You can see Drs. Cruzen, Jordan, and Moore in videos I've made on YouTube:

http://www.youtube.com/user/FastUpOnRabbitCare


----------



## curarie (May 18, 2009)

I am in Kingwood Texas...looking for a good bunny vet!


----------



## terrellflyer (May 24, 2009)

I'm in Terrell,Texas and also looking for a rabbit vet,here most doc's are gereral or large animal,if anyone knows a good rabbit vet please let me know.Thanks.


----------



## terrellflyer (May 24, 2009)

Terrell,bout 2.5 hr. drive


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (May 26, 2009)

*Flick wrote: *


> Northwest Houston, here.
> 
> Mrs. PBJ, I don't know how far you can travel for a vet visit, but
> 
> ...


Dr may is the closet to me you would take your buns there. Why have you not met him/her. Storm need another yearly He had a check by the local exoctic et but he just rubs me the wrong way he only does exotic they have another dog and cat vet in the office but I am not so sure about him.


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 2, 2009)

For some strange reason - I've never noticed this thread before...

I'm in Del Rio - which is pretty darn close to Mexico (3 miles). 

If you look at San Antonio on the map and go almost 180 miles west - you'll run into Del Rio.

For me to get out of the state of Texas without crossing into Mexico is about an 8 hour drive in any direction (it might be close to 7 if I go to El Paso and out that way - I forget).


----------



## sarabodd (May 6, 2010)

I live in Round Rock, it's very close to Austin.


----------



## lelanatty (Jun 30, 2010)

I am in Killeen, right next to the big ol' Fort Hood in central Texas. About 60 miles north of austin.


----------



## Whiskerz (Jul 8, 2010)

Im in San Angelo, TX..Im in the middle of nowhere lol


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 10, 2010)

*Whiskerz wrote: *


> Im in San Angelo, TX..Im in the middle of nowhere lol


Hey - I'm only 3 hours away...I'm in Del Rio!


----------



## NicoleJasien (Aug 6, 2010)

We're in Scurry.....near Terrell and Dallas!!!!! Have not found a bunny vet yet!!!


----------



## RNJ79 (Sep 1, 2010)

I'm in Wills Point!! Its just east of Terrell...


----------



## Fancijon (Oct 28, 2010)

Alvin Animal Clinic neutered my Trix for reasonable price, and I intend to take my bunnies back when needed.


----------



## Rabbit the Habit (Nov 10, 2010)

Conroe just North of Houston has a vet clinic called "Pets Paws" which is also very good with rabbits.
I live just East of Conroe in Cut-n-Shoot.
Rabbit the Habit.


----------



## jwark (Dec 8, 2010)

I've found the list on rabbit.org is pretty reliable. I've also found a trick to make sure the vet has at least some experience is to ask what their fatality rate on spays are with female rabbits. If they tell you anything above 1% you should look elsewhere.

I have actually had vets that claim they treat rabbits tell me up to 30%. It requires advanced techniques to get it down below 1% but any rabbit-savvy vet should know that. It doesn't mean they're still a good rabbit vet but it means they're better than most.

A really good vet should actually down below .5% at least.


----------



## SMALL S RABBITRY (Dec 10, 2010)

Well I am in Gatesville TX 34 miles from Waco and right on the border of Forthood TX...........


----------



## minipudge18 (Jan 6, 2011)

Hello everyone! I'm in Tyler, Texas... 2 hours east of Dallas.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Jan 28, 2011)

Houston/Huntsville TX (for school)


----------



## MelodyM (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm in North TX- 30 mi. south of the OK border. 

My family has used Dr. Stuckey in Whitesboro (7 mi. north of us) for our dogs, cats and goats, but I haven't used him for my rabbits yet. He's really good and 'down-to-earth'.


----------



## yorkedawg (Mar 8, 2011)

New to the forums from San Antonio


----------



## haven711 (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm in DFW area. 

Dr. Brazelton who's in rabbit.org is pretty good. She's in Dallas right by Galleria mall.


----------



## Texas mom (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm in the Sugar Land area and new here.


----------



## Nats (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm in San Angelo, Tx. and new here as well!


----------



## rabbitgeek2011 (Jul 25, 2011)

I am new here, but I see that there is a post titled Texas Rabbit Vets on this site: http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=11633&forum_id=9

*Hope it helps*


----------



## Mandeville (Mar 23, 2013)

North Houston, The Woodlands


----------



## AlanMc (Apr 4, 2015)

Rabbit the Habit said:


> Conroe just North of Houston has a vet clinic called "Pets Paws" which is also very good with rabbits.
> I live just East of Conroe in Cut-n-Shoot.
> Rabbit the Habit.


 
Hello "Rabbit the Habit". Just wondering if you are still in rabbits since this post is so old. I just joined here and was looking around for others in the area.


----------

